# Hard labor Creek



## bigd75 (Oct 31, 2016)

Anybody have any pointers for hard labor Creek didn't get to scout much and can only hunt evening time and everywhere I looked was flagged don't want to mess anybody else up but hey I want to hunt too


----------



## Milkman (Nov 1, 2016)

Check your PM box


----------



## bigd75 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks


----------

